# Closer than I thought?



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello! I'm thinking my doe Buttercream is a little farther along than I thought. She had been running with a buck for a couple weeks when I bought her in mid-September. When I brought her home, she seemed to be in heat, so I went ahead and bred her with one of my bucks and have calculated the due date based on that breeding. Well, she is looking _very_ pregnant and over the past couple days (she is practically waddling, poor thing) and has been showing lots of signs of impending labor. Yesterday I thought she was about to go--she started breathing fast, lifting her lip, licking me at over (she is not affectionate by nature), pacing, and elevating her front feet on rocks. Her vulva is swollen and pink, and the tail ligaments keep coming and going. Her bag is not busting with milk, but definitely got bigger over the course of the day yesterday.

This is my first kidding, and I really feel lost! Is it normal for a doe to be showing these signs a month before she is due, or do you think I might have miscalculated?

Thanks in advance!
Bess


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She does sound like she is close...any discharge?

Does she look posty?

sunk in around the tailhead?

Has she lost her ligs?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

The ligs seem to be coming and going. Definitely looking sunken around the tailbone. Can't tell if she is posty or not. Her vulva seems wet, but there is no discharge coming out. She keeps going over to a log in her pen and putting her front feet up on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be trying to move her babies from her spine or an area that they are putting pressure on her ...that is uncomfortable...doe's will move around in weird ways...and do as she is doing by elevating..... to move them off a spot..... 

Is she eating and drinking? If not get a temp on her...

Is she under duress?


I would watch her closely in case the due date is wrong.... When she gets into pushing mode...or under a lot of duress...being restless up and down ..pawing...verbal ..talking to her tummy...extra friendly or off by herself... that is when... it is time...or you see an amber tube like discharge coming out.... her udder may get really tight and shiny at the bottom..


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

She is eating and drinking. Since yesterday she has not seemed to be overly affectionate or restless. I guess I will just keep a close eye out! Her udder does look more full today than it was yesterday. Hm.

Goodness, it is nerve-wracking!

I'm not sure if she is under duress--never heard that term. If it means stress, than she is not. She seems pretty relaxed right now.

Thank you so much for your help! I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is eating and drinking..... :thumb: 

We all get nervous around kidding time ...even us old pro's LOL :laugh: 
Just remember we are here to walk you through if she needs any help....


Yes duress... means stressed.. looks restless or anxious.... glad she is calm...

Happy kidding ....I hope she waits til her Due date... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How full is her udder? Good luck on an easy kidding with lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are some pictures of Buttercream from today. Her ligaments are much softer, but I *think* I can still feel them a little bit. Her hips seems little more sunken-in today than they did yesterday. It is a little hard to tell because she is so fluffy. She has been extra aggressive toward my other doe this week. Poor Irma. 

Let me know what you think. Calculating from when I put her with my buck, she should be due February 16th. Calculating from when she was let with the buck at the farm I bought her from, she should be due around February 5th. Does she look 1 1/2 weeks away, or three weeks away to you?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cute Doe.... :greengrin: 
She is preparing for kidding nicely....Looks like her udder may have some time to go....just watch her.... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ver cute  Her udder still needs to do some filling, but she's getting closer :thumb: A bet she kids in the next few days. :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What breed is she? She's adorable!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's so fluffy! Adorable girl. I'd say the later due date, though I could be wrong. If she's a FF that udder says the sooner one. She's not quite how I picture a goat ready to pop.  :thumb: Good luck and happy kiddings! Please keep us posted   :thumb:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

She is a Nigora (half Angora, half Nigerian Dwarf). She would normally be a lot fluffier, but she was really matted when I got her and I had to giver her an extensive haircut! Not a first-timer, so perhaps she does have a little while longer. I am probably over-anylizing everything, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, watched the girls all day and noticed a sunken-in look around Buttercream's hips, and a slightly larger udder. My other doe, Irma, is starting to look like she might go sooner than I thought, too. She is a FF, and her udder is already as big as Buttercream's! She has also been stretching out her back a lot, and much more vocal than usual. I had her due date calculated at mid-March. Geez, I have so much to learn about does. :roll: 

I'll post a pic of Irma's udder/rear end up here tomorrow and you guys can tell me what you think. I gave her a butt-cut today, and I think she was a bit humiliated. But at least I can see her udder development now! 

Thanks so much for your input!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are some pics of Irma, my second doe, from today. This is her first pregnancy--she is two years old. By my calculations, she should be due mid-March. I think I must be wrong. Let me know what you think!

Irma is a Nigora too. She is 75% Angora and 25% Nigerian Dwarf. Hence the lovely, luscious locks!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Im a First timer and my doe is a FF 2 so IDK But wanted to say how cute and Fluffy she is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute....


Can't fully see her udder but... she does have some more filling to do there.... if I am seeing it right... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

She's so fluffy! I think your due date sounds about right.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I know, she is so fuzzy. Even with a butt haircut! Her udder is about the size of a large orange, if that helps.  

Irma is my favorite goat. I'm sure you are not supposed to have favorites, but she is just so darn cute and sweet, I can't help it. 

Thanks again for your input--I really value the opinions of those who are more experienced than me.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, here are a couple better pics of her udder. I outlined it in pink so you can see it better.  Like I said, she is a FF. She was my first doe, and I really had no idea how to tell if she was in heat. I was pretty sure she went into heat around the time that I got Buttercream (late September), and I thought she went into heat again in October, but I am not sure. She was hanging out with the boys for a couple weeks in early September and there is a definite possibility that she went into heat then and I just didn't know it.

Her vulva has been real long and soft-looking the past week or so--not puckered up like it used to be.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness they are soooo cute! I've heard of Pygoras but never Nigoras!!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Hobby Farmer: I know, aren't they adorable?? Here is the official American Nigora Goat Breeders Association website where you can read more about Nigoras and how they came to be:

http://nigoragoats.homestead.com/

I have enjoyed them so much.  They are not a registered breed yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely has babies on the way.... she may fill in ..at the last minute... :wink:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm so darn excited!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Update on the girls:

Buttercream's udder is bigger and her ligaments are softer. Noticed yesterday that her vulva was becoming more soft and elongated-looking. No discharge or anything yet--she's lounging out in the sun with the others right now, chewing her cud.

Irma's udder has grown quite a bit since those last pictures--it is now about the size of a grapefruit. Noticed that her tail has been up constantly today, and also had a little bit of discharge around vulva opening (not streaming--just some egg-white looking, sticky discharge). Can't tell for sure, but I think she might be looking a little posty. She keeps stopping and staring with a far-off look in her eyes.

So...maybe babies soon? I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Sounds like the babies are coming!

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

They are adorable I hope your kidding goes well. Thank you for introducing me to Nigoras. I will have to check them out. That would suit me so well if they do ok in the milk stand.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:clap: babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is soooo CUTE!!!! I can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I know, me either! 

Just went out and checked on the girls. Buttercream's udder has filled up substantially in only a few hours! AH!

I'm hoping that neither of them kid overnight...I really want to be there (plus, it's a little chilly down here in GA tonight).


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Any kiddos yet????


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Not yet! I think Irma might kid today, though. Her udder is tight, her vulva is less swollen and more elongated, and I *think* she has been having some mild contractions. Whoopee! 

I think I might stay home from work today... :leap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, some pics from this morning. I think Irma looks "posty", but I'm not sure--she is usually pretty cow-hocked, but her legs are real straight today and she seems to be moving slower than usual. Buttercream's ligaments are softening, but I don't think she looks "posty" yet. Irma's udder feels very full.

Let me know what you think! I'm trying to decide if I should stay home from work today or not...


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

A few more pics of Irma's supposed "posty-ness", and one from a few days ago, showing how she normally stands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting closer.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

So today Buttercream's ligaments have been gradually disappearing. Earlier they were both real soft, and when I checked a minute ago I couldn't feel one of them at all. It's true what they say--once they are really gone, you can tell the difference!

Her belly looks like it has dropped, too. Her udder is still not strutted, but is fuller and tighter. Her vulva has been real "open" looking and a little pink today.

Oh, and here's something really strange. She has been rubbing herself all over my two bucks. I have never seen her do that before. I think they got the wrong idea--they got all excited and I had to separate them. Lol.

I'm telling you what, a watched goat certainly never kids! :hair: 

So how many do you think she'll have?? I'm hoping for twins!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, look how much she's "sunk"! :leap: :clap: Babies soon! I'm so jealous!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, this is driving me bananas. Went out to check on the girls today. Buttercream looks less pregnant--less poochy, I guess. But now I can slightly feel her ligaments again! Gah! I'm just gonna watch her today...

She's definitely doing a lot of stretching. And pooping, constant pooping.

I haven't seen her nest yet.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:laugh: They sure do love to torment us!


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Update--

Buttercream: Ligaments soft, but still there. Belly dropped substantially. I think she has been having some mild contractions--if I am judging correctly. 

Irma: Ligaments are softer, but not as soft as Buttercream's. Her little FF udder is very tight and sensitive--she does not like me to touch it anymore. Had some sort of discharge leaking out of her pooch today, but only a little bit.

My husband was poking fun at my over-zealousness last week and said, "I bet they won't have their babies until next Thursday." He is one of those guys who somehow always manages to be right, even when he doesn't really know what he is talking about. I'm kinda hoping the girls avoid Thursday so that I can say, HA! :greengrin: Lol, of course I've heard that does have GREAT timing...

Here are a couple pics from today. One is of Buttercream *maybe* having a mild contraction? I don't know how to tell. The other of Buttercream shows how much her belly has dropped. Her hips look so bony! The last is of little Irma's pooch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies...Babies...babies...


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow :leap: she really did drop from 2days ago pics. Hopeing you have some kids soon waiting is so hard. I still have 2weeks to go :GAAH:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

My mom went and checked on the girls for me this afternoon while I was at work. She said they ran up to the fence enthusiastically and started licking her. Unusual for both, but super unusual for Buttercream! She would hardly let me touch her earlier today. Mom also noted that they were both stretching and yawning a bunch, and Irma had some more discharge going on. 

Lol, they better not have those babies while I am at work!! Oh gosh, what if they both go into labor at the same time? :doh: 

Of course now that I've said that they will wait another week. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

bessmiller said:


> My mom went and checked on the girls for me this afternoon while I was at work. She said they ran up to the fence enthusiastically and started licking her. Unusual for both, but super unusual for Buttercream! She would hardly let me touch her earlier today. Mom also noted that they were both stretching and yawning a bunch, and Irma had some more discharge going on.
> 
> Lol, they better not have those babies while I am at work!! Oh gosh, what if they both go into labor at the same time? :doh:
> 
> Of course now that I've said that they will wait another week. :wink:


lol! anything yet?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Skyla--just posted an update here: viewtopic.php?f=52&t=28361&p=345876#p345876

No babies yet! AH! :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

